# Sanding scratches seen through painted cabinets



## tide88 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am spraying some cabinets for a friend who is trying to pick up a contract to do a bunch of kitchen cabinets. He use to just faux but is expanding to do more painting because the faux trend is on the way out. Anyway, I had sprayed a coat of XIM over the cabinets and he came in and sanded them with 220 grit, even though I told him to just lightly sand them with 300. I put a coat of Proclassic oil after he sanded them down and the scatches from his sanding are visable. Are there any tips out there that anyone could share that would get rid of those scratches. I am looking to get the finish perfect for him. If he gets the contract, I get a cut. I need to have the finish coat completely smooth like it looks like it came straight from the factory. I am spraying them with my titan sprayer. Also, I have not cut the oil with anything, should I cut it with laquer? Thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are a glutton for punishment you can wet sand them with 600 grit.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Skim with a filler, or spray a high build primer and sand it down. You using blocks? 

I would choose the high build method. Much faster.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

faux is on its way out? Did not know this.


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

Faux is not on the way out. We have been doing a ton lately...maybe all the old school granny sponge techniques are out with the wallpaper... Raised stencils, foil transfers, textured finishes are full on in style for our clients and a great way to separate yourself from your competition!


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had great luck with S-W "Easy Sand" Primer.

Oil based, sprays thick and levels nicely. It sands almost like drywall compound. Powders easily and leaves a great surface to spray a coat of paint that looks like glass.







:thumbup:


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

Wet sand


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys recommend any other easy sand oil base primers for cabinets? 

how about something like zinsser Odorless ?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm no expert in this matter, but I like the way Zinnser Smart Prime sands down. It's not high-build, though.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Gotdibz said:


> you guys recommend any other easy sand oil base primers for cabinets?
> 
> how about something like zinsser Odorless ?


Sands easier than cover stain.


----------

